# Suche Siemens PC-ACCESS für S7-200



## buffi4711 (9 Oktober 2005)

Hallo suche günstig

Siemens PC-ACCESS für Simatic S7-200

oder eine andere möglich keit ein S7-200 mit WinCC zu koppeln

buffi471


----------



## paula23 (19 Oktober 2005)

Was heist günstig ?
Wir haben das Produkt da, aber wir nutzen es kaum. War für versuchzwege mal angedacht, aber Zeit hatten wir bis jetzt noch nie.

Gruss


----------



## buffi4711 (23 Oktober 2005)

Soll das heisen, das ich das Produkt übernehmen kann ?


----------

